
Show HN: VR livestream app- Talk to broadcasters/AR avatars and feed a dog in VR - iheartblocks
https://gvr.tv
======
elagonzo
I'm one of the broadcasters on GonzoVR and I've been making robots you can
play with in our livestreams. If you have a PC VR headset you should come say
hello some time!

